# I hate touching stuff.



## ICE (May 27, 2016)

Click on the picture and you'll get a clip.


----------



## steveray (May 31, 2016)

Nice!....I like the way the wove the hots through the grounds for support....


----------



## ICE (May 31, 2016)

I think that they installed the crimp on the left and realized that it didn't grab so they added the crimp on the right.  A crimping tool was not used on either crimp.


----------

